# Remington 770



## Timbo 66 (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw in the Academy add a remington 770 with a scope, for 299.00 would this be an good starter gun for my daughter? I was planning on the 243. Thanks


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 15, 2009)

If it fits her would work just fine. 

Don't know if you have a Dick's near you. Today's ad listed a Marlin .30-30 w/scope for $329 and a Mossberg Lightning for $299. I've seen other combos in that range. Keep in mind that while the scopes are very basic, they do work. And already having the base and rings means an upgrade is quicker and easier.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Nov 20, 2009)

*770 rem*

I would suggest looking a t a mossberg marlin combo over the remington.It's seems they are made better.The marlin actually gets great reveiws in several of the gun magazines.They can be found for close to that price too.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have never like the bolt action on the remington 770, it just seems too loose. The Mossberg Lightning for $299 is a very good deal. Marlin also has a XSL for $299, but no scope.


----------



## ky deer hunter (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a remington 770 in a 7mm. its a awesome gun. never had any problems and it was cheap. like $300 or so i dont exactly remember. bought at wal mart a couple years ago.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have one and my brother does to both in a .270 they are great guns shoot just as good as any $600-$700 gun if you ask me...what acadamy sports man? im getting my little brother a gun for christmas and would love to get him one


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 22, 2009)

Timbo 66 said:


> I saw in the Academy add a remington 770 with a scope, for 299.00 would this be an good starter gun for my daughter? I was planning on the 243. Thanks



I would spend the extra $100 on a 700 SPS model its a great gun all you have to do is compare it to the 770. The action in SPS is the same action used in all 700 models "three rings of steel" the 770 action is only used in it. You get what you pay for. If you looking for something a little less in price take a look at Savage they are great guns also. Both Savage and Remington make youth models and since the gun is for your daughter a youth model might fit better now and as she gets older.



Remington 700 SPS
http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire_rifles/model_700/model_700_SPS.asp


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2009)

In this category, the Marlin XL7 is the winner hands down in my opinion!


----------



## cameron927 (Nov 22, 2009)

the guy at dicks sporting goods told me that was remingtons worst gun ever made. It has a plastic trigger gaurd


----------



## Timbo 66 (Nov 22, 2009)

Academy in Macon.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 22, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> the guy at dicks sporting goods told me that was remingtons worst gun ever made. It has a plastic trigger gaurd



Yeah the 770 is the new updated 710 model. I'm a think you get what you pay for. I'm not saying go out and buy a $800 to $1000 rifle. But something middle of the road is just fine.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 22, 2009)

Whats wrong with a plastic trigger gaurd?


----------



## cameron927 (Nov 22, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Whats wrong with a plastic trigger gaurd?



well lets see how many guns do you know of that have a plastic trigger gaurd. none that i know of


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 22, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I would spend the extra $100 on a 700 SPS model its a great gun all you have to do is compare it to the 770. The action in SPS is the same action used in all 700 models "three rings of steel" the 770 action is only used in it. You get what you pay for. If you looking for something a little less in price take a look at Savage they are great guns also. Both Savage and Remington make youth models and since the gun is for your daughter a youth model might fit better now and as she gets older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on the Savages. They are great guns.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 22, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> well lets see how many guns do you know of that have a plastic trigger gaurd. none that i know of



Im just saying as an owner of one of these guns a plastic trigger gaurd shouldnt scare someone away from a great gun


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 23, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> well lets see how many guns do you know of that have a plastic trigger gaurd. none that i know of



Remington 600 Mohawk.  One of the best shooting rifles you will find.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 23, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> well lets see how many guns do you know of that have a plastic trigger gaurd. none that i know of



Hmmm...let's see.

GLOCK's are all plastic.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 23, 2009)

When I bought my Savage, I orignally was loking at the 710.  Compared both side by side..went with the Savage. It just feels better made.  The guy at the guns store told me I would not he happy with the 710 and would end up loving the Savage.  Went home and did some research and I personally feel I made the right choice.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 23, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> When I bought my Savage, I orignally was loking at the 710.  Compared both side by side..went with the Savage. It just feels better made.  The guy at the guns store told me I would not he happy with the 710 and would end up loving the Savage.  Went home and did some research and I personally feel I made the right choice.



The 710 yes I can understand but the 770 is alot nicer IMO


----------



## Catfish369 (Nov 23, 2009)

Even on the 710, I had one and would still have it if times didn't get tough and ended up losing it in a Pawn Shop.  I hunted with it for 3 seasons and it never failed to put meat in the freezer.  After a box of shells through it, the bolt got a different feel to it and was a good shooter.  I've looked at the 770 and may get one some day, but now shoot a Mossberg ATR in '06..... Also a good shooter that hasn't failed yet to deliver the goods.


----------



## jbarham1629 (Nov 23, 2009)

i have the o.d green 770 in 7mm-08 and have never had a problem with it..  sure the bolt's a little sloppy but if you're like me you don't need a second shot!  the thing comes bore sighted and the scope that comes with it ain't half bad! only thing i don't like about this gun is that the safety tends to be a little loud when you click it to fire.  but i have read read that you can place a very small sliver of rubber behind it so it wont make a sound.. mine is set up for 200 yards and have made shots at around 270 yards.  it is a very accurate rifle when you put in the time at range to learn the trigger.  couldn't be happier with mine!


----------



## msdins (Nov 23, 2009)

I was telling my wife last year that I wanted to pick up a 270 so she bought me a 770 from Walmart. When I first picked it up I didn't like it as it felt a little cheap. My immediate thought was get rid of this thing and pick up a "better" black bolt action and she would never know the difference. I couldn't bring myself to do it and decided to put some time in with it and give it a shot. So I ran some shells through it and have been carrying it all year. So far it has dropped a 200lb buck in its tracks at 150 yards. Like jbarham1629 said the safety is loud but other than that I have no real complaints about it. 

Is it a $1000 gun? *No*
Do you really need a $1000 gun? *NO*
Will it get the job done? *Absolutely*


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 23, 2009)

Second shots are no problem either my brother shot his buck this year at about 60 yards and by the time he turned and ran 20 yards closer to him he had another round in him and he was down


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 710 after a few boxes thru it it feels great now, takeing it to Wyoming twice and has'nt let me down. Also shot it out to 700 yards at gunsite hills takes some getting use to but gets the job done. I did upgrade the scope to a Nikon.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 24, 2009)

For an inexpensive rifle, I would MUCH rather have one of these instead of the Remington 770:

1. Savage 11 or 111 (most Walmarts carry them)
2. Weatherby Vangard (most Walmarts carry them)
3. Marlin XL-7
4. Stevens 200
5. Marlin 336 (most Walmarts carry them)


----------



## gumswamp-strutter (Dec 7, 2009)

i got a 770- 270 and its not a plastic trigger guard its a completly synthetic stock no problem ! i put a good scope on it and at a 100 yards i can cut the bullet holes just break it in right shoot it, clean it, shoot it, clean it, shoot it ,clean it shoot it 3 more times and clean it again this process polishes the barrel for a smooth accurate gun i'll put this gun up against any 700-1000 $ rifle and show u a little something !!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 20, 2009)

Never dealt with the 770, but I had a 710 and I liked it. It felt cheap in your hand, but the sucker was a shooter.


----------



## steph30030 (Dec 27, 2009)

The 770 in 7mm mag. and 30-06 cal. will nock your shoulder outta place! Shot both of them and I'll be the one to say, Go with a moosberg, savage, or even the new marlin XL7! These are outstanding guns for the price!


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 28, 2009)

> After a box of shells through it, the bolt got a different feel to it and was a good shooter




 i got a 770 in 30.06 as a gift on 12/23. me and my FIL, who bought it for me, love the gun but felt kinda unsure about the bolt. it did feel a bit sloppy out of the box. but after a box of shells through it at the range, it has a completly differant feel now. 

the scope was WAY off out of the box, but with 6 shots we got it dailed in.  i shot the rest of the 20 round box to get used to the rifle while we were at the range. i have to say that this gun WILL drive nails. once dailed in, it is great. i could not be happier with it. got it the day before christmas eve and have allready taken two deer with it.

as for the plastic trigger gaurd, who cares if its plastic? whats the differance really? i mean, i treat any gun like its a raw egg ready to crack. i dont go banging it around, i dont drop it, i watch whats around me walking through the woods with it. its treated the same way any gun should be treated. is the metal nicer? sure! but, the plastic does the same job. who's really going to let thier trigger gaurd get smashed by anything? no one i know of.  

you can also look at the ruger website for futher proof that the plastic gaurd is not as bad as some folks make it out to be. they put the 10/22 plastic gaurd through some pretty outlandish and careless tests on there and the plastic out lasted the metal every time.


----------

